# Rabies Id Number



## justinsnow0

Back in January my DW and I adopted a dog from our local shelter. She was caught by the dog catcher for running free and was able to find the owner because she had a collar with a rabies tag on it. The owners then just signed her over to the SPCA and good thing because she is a great dog.

My question is can anyone here check a rabies ID number and maybe find out her previous name and her birthdate? They gave me the tag but did not supply any other information. I have sent an email to Banfield Animal Hospital, which is where the tag is from but have not received an email back yet.

Anyway if anyone can, it's a Banfield Tag # 6093657. It says it's a national ID#.


----------



## skippershe

Good for you for adopting! Glad to hear that you got a great dog in the process









I tried doing a search, but didn't really come up with anything. Have you tried calling Banfield Animal Hospital directly and see if they can help you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

this came up as not registered number?? 
http://www.petdex.com/lookup.php


----------



## redmonaz

Is it a rabies tag number, or Banfields pet recovery service number? If it is a rabies number try the local humane society. If it is Banfield's number call, or stop by, the local clinic. You want to make sure the information has been transfered to you just in case he gets out again.


----------



## justinsnow0

I just wasn't sure if their was someone on here that either knows someone or works themselves for a Banfield. Thank you all for taking the time to look.

Luckily Banfield was very easy to work with and very helpful. They gave me her name and birthdate. Her name was Ciarra and she was born on 9/2/05. Her name is now Molly with us though


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Cricket says "Hello Molly"!


----------



## skippershe

That's great news! Glad you were able to get the information you were looking for


----------



## mollyp

Sounds like a happy new beginning for Molly!


----------



## Sluggo54

Kaia says "Howdy!" to Molly! Aren't shelter dogs great? Kaia is the happiest little thing... She's sure helped us cope with our doggie loss.

Sluggo


----------



## tonka

Congrats for you and for Molly on finding a good forever home.









If you've not already done so, you'll want to get Molly's tag registered in your name. I'm not familiar with Banfield's procedure if they can re-register the same tag or not.

If they can't or don't, my suggestion is to take her Rabies certificate to the vet you'll be using in the future. They should be able to issue a new tag with your name and address info. This is what we do at the animal hospital I work at. And, the new vet will be able to send you a vaccine reminder next January.

With the tag info in your name, if she were to become lost, it will be easier to trace her to you, her new owners.

Give Molly a big scratch behind the ears from us.









Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## justinsnow0

Thanks again all. I guess I was lucky that she had the tag so I could get a little history about her. Molly has actually had a new rabies and she is chipped now also so no losing her on my part. I have to say, Jake is my 3 year old border collie, paid 600 bucks for him and he knows alot of stuff but man he has physcological problems. Molly, a shelter dog, 50 bucks, took about a week of traing and now she responds to hand commands and heals great. Jake.......... He heals bad and is afraid of everything and hates other dogs. Even my dog trainer can't figure him out. I was practicing healing with him the other day and he hates left turns so much he bit my leg and not softly. I love Jake to death but man I will never buy another dog again, shelter is the way to go. Also I've had Jake since he was 8 weeks old and Molly since she was a year and a half. Go figure........


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations and "well done" on adopting from the shelter. I second Sluggo's "Aren't shelter dogs great?" They seem to have an understanding of just what has happened and they seem to really appreciate it. My father modeled this for me from as early as I can remember - he volunteered at the local ASPCA and we got every dog that ever owned us from there. Every dog in my adult life has been a "rescued" dog too.

I'm glad you found the tag information. As tonka suggested, you should get the tag info registered to you. Toby (our current owner) has a chip and we had him registered to us quite easily.

Scott


----------

